# المنتديات العامة > منتدى الترحيب والتهاني >  >  الأخ أبو طارق يتماثل للشفاء

## القزويني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


و الصلاة و السلام على سيدنا محمد و على آله الطيبين الطاهرين


الأخوة الكرام أزف لكم الخبر السار و هو أن الأخ الكريم محمود سعد ( أبو طارق )
 قد أجرى عملية جراحية لفقرات الظهر و ذلك يوم أمس 
و هو الآن و الحمد لله بخير و عافية و يهديكم أحر السلامات


الداعي لكم بدوام الصحة و العافية


أخزكم القزويني


و عظم الله أجوركم بمصاب أبي عبدالله

_______________________تحياتي

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،*

*آلف حمد لله على سلامته ،،*

*والحمد لله إن قآم بالسلامه =) ،،*

*آخر السوء إن شآء الله ,,*

*ننتظر رجعته وهو بآلف سلآمه ..،*

*وتسلم آخوي على الخبر ..*

*ربي يعطيك العآفيه ..،*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الحمد الله على سلامته ..

والف صحة وعافيه له ..

ونتمنى ان يقوم لنا بكل سلامة ..

بارك الله فيك عزيزي ..

كل المودة

----------


## همس الصمت

الف الحمدلله على سلامته
آجر وعافية يارب ..
الله يقومة بآلف سلامة ..
ويرجع ينورنا بآقرب وقت ..
بلغ سلامنا اله ..
والف شكر لك خيي على تطمينا عليه ..
موفقين لكل خير ..

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم .. 

الحمد على سلامة الوالد العزيز 

الله يقومه با السلامة يا رب بحق فاطمة عليها السلام 

شكراً لك اخي طمنتنا قليلاً 

اتنمنى ان توصل سلامي ودعواتي له 

تحياتي وسلامي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اهلا اخوي القزويني ...*
*الحمدلله على سلامة ابوطارق ...*
*ومايشوف شر ان شاااء الله ...*
*وربي يرجعه بإلف سلامه...*
*شكراا اخوي للخبر الحلوو...*
*والله يعطيك العافيه...*
*تحياتي ...*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الف الحمد لله على السلامة 
يعطيك العافية 
ما اتقصر 
والله يرد البابا بالسلامة 
وما يشوف شر 
يعطيكم العافية

----------


## ليلاس

*الف الحمد لله على سلامته ..*

*آخر السوء إن شاااء الله* 

*ننتظر تنويره للمنتدى*

*ما يشوف شر*

----------


## عنيده

الف الحمدلله ع السلامه .. 

الله يقومه بالسلامه ...

و يعطيه ربي الف عافيه .. 

و نتظر رجعته بكل شوق .. 

موفق لكل خير ..

----------


## ام الشيخ

الحمدلله ع السلامه .. 
أجر وعافية يارب 
الله يقومه بالسلامة ..وينور المنتدى
أوصل سلامنا ودعواتنا له بالصحة والعافية

----------


## هدوء الغرام

الحمدلله على السلامة 
وانا شاء الله اخر السوء 
ننتظر رحعتك للمنتدى بالسلامة
وشكر للاخ القزويني...

----------


## ابومحمد جواد

السلام عليك يا أبا عبد الله و على الأرواح التي حلت بفنائك
عليك مني سلام الله أبداً ما بقيت و بقي الليل و النهار 


الحمد لله على السلامة

الله يعافيه و يعافي جميع المرضى

بحق مريض كربلاء

----------


## شمعه تحترق

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد

ألف الحمدلله على سلامته

اليوم فقط كنت في قسم المشرفين أسأل إن كان هناك من يطمئننا عليه 

حقيقة لم ألتفت لموضوعكم سوى الآن ..

شكرا لك اخي وبلغ ابوطارق عنا كثير السلام ودعائناالدائم  له بالشفاء والعافيه

نتأمل عودته لأسرته هنا بالسلامه إن شاءالله

وفقتم

----------


## أمل الظهور

*الحمدلله على سلامته* 


*الف سلامه عليه*


*الله يشفيه بحق  عليل كربلاء عليه السلام*


*يرجع لنا بالسلامه*


*يعطيك العافيه*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

الف الحمدلله على السلامه
ماعليه شر ان شاءالله
اخر السوء بحق محمد وآل محمد
لاخلا ولاعدم من نور وجوده
سلامي وتحياتي له
موفقين لكل خير

----------


## آهات حنونه

الحمدلله على سلامتك خيو

وماتشوف شر

الله يردك بسلامه  بحق محمد وآل محمد

----------


## صفآء الروح

*الف الحمدلله على سلامة الوالد*
*ومايشوف شر ان شاء الله*
*والله يخليه الينا والى كل اهله ومحبيه*
*واخر السو ان شاء الله*
*بلغ سلامنا اليه*
*خالص التحايا له* 
*دمتم بخير*

----------


## looovely

ســـــــلااااام 
آخر السوء إن شاء الله 
والحمد الله على السلامة ..
سـلامي وكل احترامي له.. 
وأسأل الله أن يحفظه ويحفهُ برعايته

----------


## حساسه بزياده

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الحمد الله على سلامته ..

والف صحة وعافيه له ..

ونتمنى ان يقوم بالسلامة ..
سلامات

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

الحمد لله على سلآمته وآخر السوء ان شاء الله 

مع تمنيآتي له بآلصحه والعآفيه 


نتظر تواجده بينا 

دام بخير..
عين الله ترعاه

----------


## Princess

مـا يشوف شر ان شالله عمنا العزيز *ابو طارق*
والله يرجعه بالسلامه لبيته الثاني

دمتم بخير
وبحفظ الرحمن

----------


## Habit Roman

الف الحمدلله على سلامته 
وإن شاء الله يقوم لينا بالسلامة 
ويرجع ينورنا من جديد

تحياتي

----------


## وعود

الف الحمدلله على السلامه
ماعليه شر ان شاءالله
اخر السوء بحق محمد وآل محمد
ننتظر عودته بيينا من جديد

----------


## ABU A7MED

الف الحمد لله على السلامة :)

وان شاء الله آخر الأوجاع يارب 

تمنياتى له بالشفاء العاجل باذن الله ..

خالص ودي .

----------


## نبراس،،،

الحمد الله على سلامته 
والله يقومه بالسلامه ياارب

----------


## القزويني

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والصلاة والسلام على اشرف الخلق سيدنا محمد وعلى آله
الطيبين الطاهرين 
اخواتي واخواني الكرام
اشكركم جميعا على مروركم الكريم 
الذي اضاء باطلالتكم صفحتي 
وزاد بسلامة ابو طارق فرحتي
اهتمامكم يشفي المريض اخوتي
اطلب من الله ان لا يصيبكم مكروه احبتي
 
 


ان الاخ ابو طارق يهديكم احر السلامات 
واطيب التمنيات وهو الان يتابع مع العلاج الفيزيائي
وخلال اسبوع ربما يسمح له الطبيب المعلج بالجلوس 
وان شاء الله سيكون معكم ايها الكرام 



________________تحياتي

----------


## روح الحزن

الحمد لله على السلامة

----------

